# Videocapturing über Firewire geht nicht...



## RalfHeinz (22. November 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein Problem. Wenn ich ein Video über Firewire auf den Rechner kopieren möchte stürzt das Programm nach ca. 3 - 4 Minuten ab. Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen warum oder kann mir jemand sagen was ich mal probieren sollte. Meine Hardware:

AMD 2200
1024 MB RAM
Firewire-Karte
Kamera (Panasonic NV-GS5)


----------

